# Best Syrian Hamster Cage? Please Help



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Well you where all so helpful when it came to selecting the best dwarf hamster cage I thought I would give it a go with choosing a new syrian hamster cage. 

I currently use the Rotastak Genus 200...I now know why you all hate rotastak so much. The house is now too small I changed the wheel ages ago and now Bailey can barely fit in the tubes. 

I was thinking of getting the Ferplast Duna Fun cage as it looks nice and big plus it has three levels as opposed to two. What do you guys think?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't have a syrian, but i know some good cages suited to them.

Hamster Heaven - Nice and big with good space for a syrian.

Zoozone 1 or 2. Tank type cage like Duna but its for rabbits/guinea's. You would need to mesh to roof bars though.

Or a barred rabbit/guinea cage meshed all over. I have 2 of these for my mice and i also use a ZZ2 for my girls


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

peter0 said:


> I don't have a syrian, but i know some good cages suited to them.
> Hamster Heaven - Nice and big with good space for a syrian.


I have had a look at the Hamster Heaven cage and I just really don't like the look of it. Plus it is pretty expensive for a poor uni student


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Some suggestions: 

Great deals on small pet cages at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Alexander
Cages : Igor 102cm Narrow Bar Hamster Cage + Accessories : www.EquineCanineFeline.com
Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Hamster Heaven 80 Cage
Hamster Cage Igor Fuchsia at zooplus

Duna Fun's a bit on the small side, I think it's the same size as the Mini Duna only with a barred middle section and an extra level.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i really want the igor 102 :crying:

uhh... you could always make a bin cage and demolish the rotastak to make the panels on the side? this would save you a ton on money and you could have a cage as big as you wanted for pretty cheap?

the imac fantasy is a good cage too (though not my favourite), i currently have an imac and extension for casper and ash is in a zz1 (i thn its a 1, its whatever the smaller of the 2 is)

actually ive seen a load of fantasies on ebay/gumtree etc going for pretty cheap at the minute...

gloria is in a peggy metro which is too small and theres nothing i can do about it - shes not my hamster.

i think everyone has their own idea of what cage best suits and, obviously, the hamster and their individul needs needs to come into it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hha, i just thought, would be funny if Egor had the Igor...


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry, I missed the bit about your budget. In that case, a Zoozone or bin cage would definitely be the cheapest option, if you don't mind some DIY? 



metame said:


> hha, i just thought, would be funny if Egor had the Igor...


:lol: If only the bars were narrow enough!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you're on a budget, ZZ1 is pretty cheap with delivery or making a bin cage. Both require a little DIY


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

either a zz1 or a zz2 (if you can afford one)


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I say ZZ2 
The 1's are an ok size but I find them a little small for a larger syrian


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Pearl has a Ferplast Mary, Willow and Beau-Jangles both have a Duna Multy, Tilly-Mint has a Roddy rabbit. Late Binks a chinese had a Rody and sometimes a montagna.


----------

